# Child's First Pony



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this your first horse/pony as well as theirs? Are you planning to board it or keep it on your property? I ask this because at their ages it's impossible to tell if they'll even be into horses long enough for you to get a chance to teach them to ride. Do you know how to ride...and more importantly how to teach someone else to ride? In my opinion (and take it for what it's worth)...I would get involved with a good beginner lesson barn. The older one MIGHT be old enough to begin learning something towards riding if they are an older acting four year old. The younger one may be able to get a couple of pony rides out of the place. I'm saying this because my dad bought me a horse when I was young. He'd had horses before, but had never been taught how to ride... just cut loose with horses...and so that's what he did with me. If you're serious about your kids learning to ride well I wouldn't do this. My riding today suffers because of habits I got into during the years I rode before I started learning how to ride.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I would definetly find a barn that has some good beginner ponies. That way the kids get to learn with other kids and if they loose interest then you don't have a pony just sitting in a field.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If you want your kids to learn to ride properly it's not good to get a pony that's too big either, which a Haflinger just might be at their ages. Get them some lessons and wait until you know for sure that they want a pony.


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

No it's not my first horse, I already own 5 of my own. The thing is that the horses we have now are not suitable for them. We have a 2 year old gelding, a 5 year old moody mare, 12 year old draft cross gelding, a 9 year old arabian that is very high strung and a 10 year old stallion. I have been riding since I was 6 (41 now) and I taught my oldest child to ride.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I would get an "old" horse. NOT a pony. Children at that age aren't ready for the responsiblity of controlling their own horse.

I was in the same place as you a month ago. I had to put my old mare down and the neices have all been on lead line lessons with Soda (spicy young QH gelding). I bought a 13.2 welsh mare that is currently too much for them to handle, but I've also worked with their parents and they will be enrolled in lessons beyond the usual lead line with the gelding. By the time they are ready for the pony she'll be ready for them. 

You basically have two "safe" options. 1. Buy an old safe horse they can ride for the next 3-5 yrs, it may be to big for them but it'll be safer. 2. Buy an old small pony. Your 4 yo will grow out of it in 2 yrs but you'll get more time out of the younger child. 

Best option is lessons along with an older horse they can "ride" out with the family.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Haflingers might be too big and *strong* for a 3 and 4 year old. They are draft ponies -- ie. bred for pulling, though lots of people have them for riding and even jumping.

The American Shetland I think is not as headstrong as the UK Shetland and much smaller than the Haffie, of course.

The Welsh pony is a bigger than the American Shetland and more horse like in temperment.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My girls' first pony was a shetland. My oldest daughter was only two and the youngest was still in diapers when we bought "Kobosh." I could put the girls on her back and she would follow us around like a puppy - we couldn't have asked for a better babysitter. As the girls got older, Kobosh challenged them more and more - but they could always handle her. It's just that sometimes she made them work at it. They rode her on trails and playdayed on her - and loved her a lot. By the time the girls finally outgrew her (she was a bit tall to be pure shetland - and with her beautiful, almost arab looking head, she might have had some welsh in her), Kobosh had gone from a pretty red and white pinto pony to a pure white pony. She was easily twenty-five when we sold her, and the people we sold her to had two very young kids that rode her for another six years before she finally had to be retired.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a 13.3 POA pony gelding and he is the best pony ever, acts more like a horse but part of that is because he is big enough that we can ride him also to keep him tuned up. Sometimes a small horse is better than a pony with pony-tude  All the POAs I've known have been more like horses and great for kids.

Goodluck in your search.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I completely agree with thats been said about and *older horse* far better idea. Halflingers tend to be stubborn and too smart for their own good. In alot of cases they will take advantage of you if they can. Which is not a good thing concerning children at that age.


----------



## alexis19smith (Sep 1, 2010)

well halflingers are great but the only problem with all the halflingers I know is once they learn a bad habit its really hard to break. So if they get away with something once its going to take a strong rider to correct it. but they are one of my favorite breeds because i think they are really smart and versatile. and Im not sure how experienced you are but i would find a trainer to help you look for a horse. (unless you are experienced with horses and stuff) I would maybe try a welsh cob? or a POA it depends on what you want to do with them after that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

All this talk of breeds that are the best temperament is nonsense. Don't start looking with a breed in mind. Start looking with a child's pony in mind. All breeds can be stubborn, high strung etc etc.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm a total pony lover, and especially love Welsh and POAs. But, what you should look for is a suitable horse or pony of ANY breed or mix, because it's the temperment and training that matter, not the breed


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll give you my Mom's spiel. I went through almost seven ponies in one year when I was five, until she finally
developed a method.

A horse or a pony, DOES NOT MATTER so long as it's gentle, sensible, and SANE! Bring a whip, some of those little white firecracker things, and an airhorn. (Sounds crazy, but trust me.)

1) Fire off all of those things. Maybe the airhorn from a longer distance. Crack the whip, snap off a few firecrackers. This is the ******* way to bombproof, but also to test the stability of the horse. No spookiness.

2) If you have a quad or motorcycle, walk the horse/pony down the driveway and then have someone ride past you and then next to you with it. Works with cars too.

3) Ride away from the herd. Make sure the animal won't freak when his buddies are walking away.

4) Deliberately make mistakes. Pull just a little too hard, give a bit too hard of a kick. Mount awkwardly (accidently kick the rump, toe in the side, etc.) and anything else you can think of. These are all mistakes kids can make. 

5) Swing the whip EVERYWHERE. wrap it around the legs and pull it off, swing it over the head, around the rump, etc. Obviously you shouldn't abuse the poor thing but you
need to make sure the horse/pony isn't going to spook at anything in his tail, around his legs, in his ears, etc. 

Everyone is going to tell you get a trainer or get them lessons. Please, that is the answer almost everyone can give to almost any question. To me it sounds like a broken record. But if you want a horse you can teach the kids on, you have to do the extreme to make sure the horse/pony is sane, smart, and sensible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and make sure whatever you get is big enough for you to get on to correct any problems. Thisdrives me crazy with my beginner lessons. I can't get on their tiny mini horses because I'm too big. And then I see kids making bad habits
they can't fix. -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and make sure whatever you get is big enough for you to get on to correct any problems. Thisdrives me crazy with my beginner lessons. I can't get on their tiny mini horses because I'm too big. And then I see kids making bad habits they can't fix. -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Too true Sorrel, that's why I got the one I ended up getting, she's big enough for me to ride. She isn't a beginner pony though.... But with some long rides/works from me for the next 6-9 months I think she'll do well. Especially if I keep working with the small child. What I really like about her is that she thinks doesn't just react. That can be a bad thing, but I didn't want a horse like Soda who just reacts without thinking you know? I love my boy and wouldn't trade him for the world, but I don't want two horses like that!


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldn't have a set notion in mind about breed or age. My main pony as a kid was a 13 hh mutt of a pony my mom bought at an auction when he was 3 and greenbroke. She liked the fact that he was so lazy and calm about everything going on in there, so she bought him and finished him out for me. Just like we had a 4 yr old paint that was only green but he was so gentle and lazy I would have let any kid walk/trot him around. I agree with SorrelHorse above too. A little kid isn't going to do everything perfectly, So whenever I'm riding a horse I know will be a kids horse I will wave my arms around it and in their face, swing ropes around them, swing my feet around out of my stirrups when I ride until they dont care anymore and jump up and down beside them. Basically just make sure you can climb all over them. And I would look for something at least 12 hhs so you can jump on it, even if it is bareback. Depending on your childrens sizes most medium sized ponys will last awhile


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My very first pony was a 18year old shetland crossed with a connemara.
HE was a riding school pony who went to sour and old for lessons so we actually adopted him for free he was put down last year at 37years old after teaching 7of us to ride.
So go to your riding school and see is there any old school ponies you can get as many just want them to go to a permanent home where they will be properly looked after and you can guarantee that those ponies are kid safe.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Get something that is big enough yuo can still hop on to fix anything, and worry about what their attitude is like. A pony like this :_





 
_might not be as much fun as one that has a good head and is willing to do what they want._


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love old horses for teaching kids, my grandaughter's first horse was an old Clydesdale, at the age of 7 she is now riding a 14yr old spotted draft. Still just a babysitter but she is learning


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree TOTALLY with Tigerstripes. Ponies are typically spookier and higher strung and more independent than horses. I am being a little stereotypical but that has been my total experience with ponies. An older horse would be perfect for your children to learn on. We bought a 27 year old mare for that purpose...then when all the kids wanted to ride her...we had to buy another 20 year old QH mare  to accomadate all the eager riders. Older horses have been there and done that and will give your kids the confidence they need to persue more challenging horses in the future. We have a pony named Peaches, she is the most difficult of all the horses, and my daughter has all the bumps, bruises and scrapes to prove it. She is a brat. I think your best bet is definitely an older QH, and I always love to see the elder horses get to live out thier final years being loved by kids...its a win/win situation. And don't think because a horse is older it is on it's last leg. Our 27 year old QH still competes in barrels and places in the top three!http://www.horseforum.com/members/7070/


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am going to look at a 14 year old quarter pony today, I am going to take her out for a ride to see how she does. I will update later, hopefully with pics!


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

ok here is a pic of one prospect, she is an 8 year old QH/arabian cross. She looks like QH to me and seller says she has QH temperment. She looks like a beautiful mare to me. What does everybody think of this pic of her?









had to delay going to see the 14 year old quarter pony till Saturday


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

She is stunning very pretty...When you go to look at the horses you are interested in be sure to take your kids along, make sure the people selling it ride it for you first then you ride it, then let the kids ride it while you lead it around.If that goes well consider letting them ride in an enclosed area so you can see how the child and the horse match up. When buying horses live by the saying *"Trust none of what you hear, and only half of what you see"*. The problem is the same for all horse buying situations, BUT when it comes to the safety of children it is even worse. Just because you say you are buying the horse for children you would think people would respect that, but some will lie about things to get the horses sold more quickly. This horse being 8 years old is still a juvenile, some say training should begin at 6 because thats when a horse starts to grow out of "childish ways"...so this one could...and I stress the word COULD...be a little spunkier than you may like. BUT age can't be a determining factor solely...it just gauges where the horse is at in growth...at 8 they are like a pre-teen I guess in human age. I have seen horses left out to pasture till they were 12 to be worked with, so just be extra cautious about it. And ask a million questions...What do they feed it? Who is their vet? Who trained it? Who does the feet? How often does it get ridden? Who rides it most? Make a list a mile long if you want...BUT here is the big no no when shopping for horses...don't shop with your heart...shop with your head. You want a horse that will suit your child and provide enjoyment to teach them the lifetime love of riding and enjoying horses. The wrong horse can destroy that very easily....it's very tricky and you want it to be almost perfect...


----------



## kimber769 (Aug 11, 2010)

Found the right pony for my kids!!! She is a 14 year old quarter pony and is a real sweetheart. She knows when there is a child on her, she slows her pace is very aware of the child riding her. Her confo isn't perfect but look at the smiles on these kids........


----------

